# TV Guide: 2006 DTM at Le Mans on SPEED



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of the great things about having Tivo is that you can program it to record anything with specific words in the program's description. Of course, I wouldn't be the editor of this website if I didn't have my Tivo programmed to record anything with the name "Audi" in the summary, so I was pleased to see my Tivo nabbed SPEED coverage of the 2006 DTM race at Le Mans today.
The race took place last season, but TV coverage is new to us. Germany's DTM series competed on the Bugatti circuit at Le Mans, a bit shorter and without Arnage, but still very cool. Coverage even starts with an in-car cam hot lap with Audi's "Mr. Le Mans" Tom Kristensen, the driver explaining his lines and his strategy as he rounds the course. 
Here's the best part. According to my Tivo, SPEED is going to broadcast the race again tomorrow (Tuesday, February 13) at 4:00AM EST. That's about 6 hours from now, so if you're really into DTM or just curious, check it out.
For photos of the race, go here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...0Mans


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: TV Guide: 2006 DTM at Le Mans on SPEED ([email protected])*

well that's just great, you tell me _after_ the broadcast


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: TV Guide: 2006 DTM at Le Mans on SPEED (16v)*

4AM EST Dougie... that's in 1hr 40 min from now. Set your Tivo.


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: TV Guide: 2006 DTM at Le Mans on SPEED ([email protected])*

what is this Tivo you speak of?? I'm not that sophisticated


----------

